# New method of Discrimination (NSFW)



## Ivonnovi (Dec 19, 2021)

The Video that spills the _TEA _is linked here.    The Video is NSFW due to it's language

The Cliffnotes:   * Jukeboxes can be programmed to exclude certain types of music [or apparently ethnic [black] artist] .*  The offending restaurant chain:  Hook and Reel.     

I am not familiar with the App, but FunkyDineva includes supporting evidence to his rant.    A commenter supports his allegations about the equipment's ability to be programed to exclude/"filter" genre's.  

He noticed that the jukebox did not allow any music by any of the black artists he selected.....despite their genre's.   Artists he tried included Drake, Flowetry and others that aren't known for offensive lyrics.     He points out that this establishment is amongst the many that set-up in our neighborhoods, and want our money BUT NOT our Essence.


----------

